# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Different patterns of Indonasian keris

## Manouchehr M.

As we know there are different patterns on Indonasian keris.  How many different patterns exist on INdonasian keris?

----------


## Greg Mukai

A well done pamor information page:

http://old.blades.free.fr/keris/intr...ilah/pamor.htm

Greg

----------


## Sandro Forgiarini

Hi Manouchehr
here I enclose an example of different pamor. Of course there are a lot and many times we can find 2 or 3 different pamor in a single blade so they call dwivarno or trivarno.
Sandro

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

Welcome Dr. Forgiarini. Very nice blades. Are from your personal collection ?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Hi Manouchehr
> here I enclose an example of different pamor. Of course there are a lot and many times we can find 2 or 3 different pamor in a single blade so they call dwivarno or trivarno.
> Sandro


Hi Sandro,

Thank you very much indeed for posting these beautiful blades.  Would you please post colse-ups of each blade and explain the pattern.  Thank you very much.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> A well done pamor information page:
> 
> http://old.blades.free.fr/keris/intr...ilah/pamor.htm
> 
> Greg


Greg

Thank you for the information.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Sandro Forgiarini

Hi Manouchehr
here I enclose another pic of a keris with pamor called 'kulit semangka' that means 'wathermelon skin'.
Greatings to everyone of this new forum about keris.
Sandro

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Hi Manouchehr
> here I enclose another pic of a keris with pamor called 'kulit semangka' that means 'wathermelon skin'.
> Greatings to everyone of this new forum about keris.
> Sandro


Thank you very much for sharing Sandro.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

A very nice one Dr. forgiarini.

----------


## Paul Hansen

> A well done pamor information page:
> 
> http://old.blades.free.fr/keris/intr...ilah/pamor.htm
> 
> Greg


This is probably the best online overview.

This is also worthwhile to read:
http://home.pacific.net.sg/~dspf/pamor.html
http://home.pacific.net.sg/~dspf/pamor2.html

You can find a rather complete bibliography here:
http://www.nikhef.nl/~tonvr/keris/references/index.html

Especially the works by Groneman and Tammens are interesting for your question, as is the "Ensiklopedi Keris" by Bambang Harsrinuksmo.

----------


## Stanley Onggowijaya

Here are some images from the pieces that I have once owned.

http://members.cox.net/stan_o/Keris1s.jpg
http://members.cox.net/stan_o/Keris2s.jpg
http://members.cox.net/stan_o/Keris3s.jpg

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

Hi Stanley. Marveillous.
Is there an inscription on the last one ? 
If yes have you the translation ?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Thank you very much Stanley for sharing these pieces.  Could you please identify the name of the patterns?

Kind regards

manocuhehr

----------


## Stanley Onggowijaya

I lost the stat on the first one.  I forgot who bought it from me here in SFI, but that person will be able to give you the detail.  Meanwhile, here are the stats for the last two:

Keris 2
Dhapur: Pendowo Lare/Luk 5 (five waves)
Pamor: Uler Lulut (snake skin pattern)
Rangka: Gayaman Yogyakarta (Kayu Trembalo Jawa)
Blade Length: 13"

Keris 3
Dhapur (shape): Luk 9 (nine waves)
Motif: Telale Gajah Kara Welang (elephant's trunk)
Pamor (pattern): Beras Wutah Aksara Jawa (rice pattern with Javanese calligraphy)
Rangka (wood): Gayaman Blek Kopeng
Blade Length: 14"
Model: Adopted from Year of Majapahit (1293-1528)
Purpose/Benefit: To give prosperity and protection for the owner

Too bad my Javanese is very rusty.  I will see if I can find my dictionary somewhere so I can read the inscription on the third piece for you.

----------


## Sandro Forgiarini

Hi Stanley. your kerises are wery fine and well dressed even if the scabbard and  pendok (Topengan type) are new. This is normal for lot of keris.
I enclose two pics of a good keris Tanguh Tuban (13th-14th Century) and pamor Melati Sinebar (Jasmin flowers). The blade is thin and with a beatiful sound, as ususual for Tuban blades. Scabbard is recent made with a kind of wood (Kayu) called 'the heaven's column'. Warangka and ukiran (handle) are in Solo style.




> I lost the stat on the first one.  I forgot who bought it from me here in SFI, but that person will be able to give you the detail.  Meanwhile, here are the stats for the last two:
> 
> Keris 2
> Dhapur: Pendowo Lare/Luk 5 (five waves)
> Pamor: Uler Lulut (snake skin pattern)
> Rangka: Gayaman Yogyakarta (Kayu Trembalo Jawa)
> Blade Length: 13"
> 
> Keris 3
> ...

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

> Too bad my Javanese is very rusty.  I will see if I can find my dictionary somewhere so I can read the inscription on the third piece for you.



Thanks anyway for the efforts Stanley. Very good ones.

----------


## Carlo Giuseppe Tacchini

> I enclose two pics of a good keris Tanguh Tuban (13th-14th Century) and pamor Melati Sinebar (Jasmin flowers).



Another excellent one.
Thanks for sharing, Dr. Forgiarini.

----------


## Stanley Onggowijaya

I usually make two trips to the Yogyakarta region annually.  On each trip, I usually collect about three to four kerises and bring them back to the States.  My collection is growing and I usually share/sell my collection here in SFI Classified.  Most of the motif will be tangguh Yogyakarta/Solo.  Those pieces I mentioned earlier have been collected by other fellow SFI forumites.

Here is the one that I currently own.  This particular piece took a while to find and by far this is the most precious piece in my collection.

http://members.cox.net/stan_o/Keris6s.jpg

It is 13 luk keris with dragon motif and sterling silver finish.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> I lost the stat on the first one.  I forgot who bought it from me here in SFI, but that person will be able to give you the detail.  Meanwhile, here are the stats for the last two:
> 
> Keris 2
> Dhapur: Pendowo Lare/Luk 5 (five waves)
> Pamor: Uler Lulut (snake skin pattern)
> Rangka: Gayaman Yogyakarta (Kayu Trembalo Jawa)
> Blade Length: 13"
> 
> Keris 3
> ...




Excellent post.  Thank you very much for sharing.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Hi Stanley. your kerises are wery fine and well dressed even if the scabbard and  pendok (Topengan type) are new. This is normal for lot of keris.
> I enclose two pics of a good keris Tanguh Tuban (13th-14th Century) and pamor Melati Sinebar (Jasmin flowers). The blade is thin and with a beatiful sound, as ususual for Tuban blades. Scabbard is recent made with a kind of wood (Kayu) called 'the heaven's column'. Warangka and ukiran (handle) are in Solo style.


Marvellous piece.  Thank you very much Sandro for sharing it with us.

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> I usually make two trips to the Yogyakarta region annually.  On each trip, I usually collect about three to four kerises and bring them back to the States.  My collection is growing and I usually share/sell my collection here in SFI Classified.  Most of the motif will be tangguh Yogyakarta/Solo.  Those pieces I mentioned earlier have been collected by other fellow SFI forumites.
> 
> Here is the one that I currently own.  This particular piece took a while to find and by far this is the most precious piece in my collection.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/stan_o/Keris6s.jpg
> 
> It is 13 luk keris with dragon motif and sterling silver finish.


Stanley.  THis is a real beauty.  Thanks for sharing.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------


## Doug Mullane

Those are fantastic patterns on the blades, Dr. Sandro!  Thank you for posting them.

Did you make these?  If so, how long did they take to make?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Doug,

The keris patterns shown above by Dr. Sando are antique blades.

Kind regards

Manouchehr

----------

